# opinions



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

He can be shown in ukc. He looks like he is a great example of the breed. He looks like he is in a puppy clip without the topknot banded. Did you hav him in a german clip an thats why his tail an ears are not as full?

Edit: Ah I see you are in the Uk. Maybe you can ge sme replys from people there.


----------



## RedPoppy (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you, I put him in a Miami in October and then I clipped him quite short all over in January. at the moment this is just how it grew out with a little scissoring, I am tempted to try and shape him some more, but don't know whether to visit groomer?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Hopefully someone will answer you who lives in your country. Here in the US you would be looking at a full year of growing his coat out for AKC plus he would be a whole lot bigger than most males shown. I know the size limit in Germany and those areas is 24 inches tall maximum. For UKC you could show him right now since they allow the shorter hair. What do your show venues say?


----------



## RedPoppy (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you outwest, There is no height limit here in the UK, I imagine I will have to grow his coat for quite some time, x


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Smile take the time he needs to grow coat and put it to use. The two of you can learn conformation and play in obedience and other dog sports. Go to shows see how they work, learn what they are looking for and make friends among other exhibitors and not just among the poodle folks. Wry grin at least here in the US people are often tickled pink to have a dog holder at ring side.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

How true about the dog holding part. I think I have rarely attended a show without holding at least a couple dogs but rarely poodles. Poodle people need to really know you in fear you could do something dreadful like pet the dog. It would be quite easy to ruin a dogs chances by wrecking their hair.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> How true about the dog holding part. I think I have rarely attended a show without holding at least a couple dogs but rarely poodles. Poodle people need to really know you in fear you could do something dreadful like pet the dog. It would be quite easy to ruin a dogs chances by wrecking their hair.




Ain't that just the truth. Boy, did I catch hell from my breeder more than once for touching my own dog the wrong way. LOL.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh and I think Ralph is very handsome and that clip looks terrific. I am not that expert on conformation...the details yet. But from what I can tell, he looks very nice. You could get him evaluated in person maybe by some respected breeders, your own breeder or someone in your Poodle club. Or you can go to a show and find out. lol. Don't hold back. If you feel like trying it out, go for it. Have fun.


----------

